
China's Surveillance State Should Scare Everyone - msaltz
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/02/china-surveillance/552203/?utm_source=fbb&amp;single_page=true
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16305565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16305565)

44+ points

